# Magpie wanted



## Matt gillen (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a magpie as a pet my uncle had one years ago and I would like to keep one but the only person I have found that sells them won't sell them live he uses them as bait for traps any help would be great cheers


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is illegal to sell a wild caught magpie anyway as all native birds have to be closed rung to be sold (or shown). There are breeders out there but they are few and far between. Jackdaws and, more commonly, Jays, are also available. Your best bet to find one would be here British Birds in Aviculture. I would suggest you really look into what is involved in keeping corvids though. Taking on a bird like this is a massive commitment. It is a bird with all the brains and social requirements of a large parrot or small primate, but far too active to live in a parrot cage, and far more messy due to the diet, and just as destructive.


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

If you get a magpie be sure to salute him every time you see it : victory:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

corvid2e1 said:


> It is illegal to sell a wild caught magpie anyway as all native birds have to be closed rung to be sold (or shown). There are breeders out there but they are few and far between. Jackdaws and, more commonly, Jays, are also available. Your best bet to find one would be here British Birds in Aviculture. I would suggest you really look into what is involved in keeping corvids though. Taking on a bird like this is a massive commitment. It is a bird with all the brains and social requirements of a large parrot or small primate, but far too active to live in a parrot cage, and far more messy due to the diet, and just as destructive.


I agree with this. Please, please do your research before getting a corvid; particularly a magpie. They are SUPER intelligent, they need alot of space and things to keep them occupied constantly, they're destructive and messy. If you don't provide them with enough mental and physical stimulation they can show stereotypical behaviour very quickly; and any pent up energy can sometimes turn into aggression. 
They live for an incredibly long time, so having a magpie (or any corvid) is like having a small child for the next 30 years. Please think carefully


----------

